# Can anyone help identify this frame



## Pete1wray (Aug 6, 2020)

I found this old repainted frame. KNT cottered cranks; cottered bottom bracket, no apparent serial numbers.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 6, 2020)

Stem, head tube, flip flop rear hub, fork crown & bottom bracket pics are really interesting.   Can't answer your question but excited to see more & learn from the experts here on the Cabe.


----------



## OldnSlo (Aug 28, 2020)

Remove that rear wheel and let us know the stamping? What are the measurements from the bars, and stem telling you? French sizing?


----------



## Amanda Reckonwith (Sep 5, 2020)

...I've not encountered that arrangement of a cotter used to adjust and retain the BB bearing cup before.  Probably @juvela knows more about it from this and the distinctive dropout design. Those adjustable length stems got used a lot on track bikes, but you see them on other things as well.


----------



## Pete1wray (Sep 5, 2020)

OldnSlo said:


> Remove that rear wheel and let us know the stamping? What are the measurements from the bars, and stem telling you? French sizing?



i checked again and nothing is stamped on the dropouts.


----------



## Pete1wray (Sep 5, 2020)

I spoke with a mechanic at one of the LBS in my area about this track bike and he said that he seemed to recall that some track teams used BBS with these pins as a way to do quick bearing swapouts in multi day races.


----------

